# 

## LAEN

,     . 
, -      :   

> ,     XX      .              1910,    1912      .    .        , ,   ,       .  
>  1939    (230-)           .    ,        ,       . 
>         .      .      .            ,   . :               (    )  .     ,   .   .  ,      . 
>   ,      ,    - .      ,    .          .   , ,        .       . 
>     ,     :
> -  ,  ,   ? ,     ?      .   ,     :
> -             .
> - ,      ? -  .
> -  ! -  .
> ...

  http://transport.poltava.ua/article_...n_poltava.html  
         1900-,    1940-. 
  1921-22      ... 
 -   -    -  .

----------


## LAEN

> 㳿  ,           ,  ᒺ   .

   /

----------

.  ,    1913.  ,   ,     .  1922-24   ,   300 . ,     .  350 .        ,       .  1947    ,   13  1962 . (    ,   .)

----------

